# Always be wary.....vaccines don't always work............



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I had Astro and Zsa Zsa at the vetty man last night. Friday night when we went to bed, he hucked up half a lung before setling down. Then yesterday, he was doing it half a dozen times an hour and it was making him throw up too. By lunchtime I was worried enough to call the vetty man. He agreed to come open up the surgery and meet me at 6pm to have a look at him. 

We both arrived at the surgery at the same time and he assisted me bringing them both inside. Leo the vetty man is such a lovely man. So soft, so gentle, so patient. My dogs love him.

But Astro had a bad visit yesterday. He wasn't happy even letting Leo touch him for some reason? Perhaps the health issue had his mind off balance a little?? Anyways, to cut a long story short, it's a respiratory infection. Otherwise known as kennel cough. 

Leo checked the history and both of them had there last vaccinations in April, so they were current. He suggested to me that it was not uncommon for dogs to pick up things despite vaccinations being done regularly. 

He checked Zsa Zsa out while there and she had a little congestion, so we have some cough mixture and some antibiotics to cover them should she get sicker with it. I also just fed them breakfast and heard my housemate's dog coughing, so figure she has picked it up too.........


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Ozkar, hope the pups feel better soon .

Interesting that they had only been vaccinated against kennel cough in April. I was told by my vet that they as a practice don' t vaccinate against it because kennel cough vaccine is like human flu vaccine - only as good as the last strain cultured. That can be 2/3year ago and the virus will have mutated since the.

Get better soon Astro and Zsa Zsa .


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

apparently there's about 5 strains of KC doing the rounds here in UK, spreading like wildfire, but most vacs only cover 2 of them , hope he gets better soon mate.


----------

